# Moscheen in Deutschland



## UniMog (1 Dezember 2009)

Das Schweizer Minarett-Referendum hat die Meinungen umschlagen lassen. In der Türkei und der ganzen muslimischen Welt sieht man es nicht als ein Schweizer Phänomen, sondern man glaubt, dass viele europäische Länder ähnlich entscheiden würden, wenn die Regierungen sich nur trauten, ihre Bürger zu fragen

Und was haben die netten Jungs hier für eine Meinung!!!!!


----------



## erzteufele (2 Dezember 2009)

bau mal eine christliche kirche in der türkei ;-)


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2009)

Der Topic und die Überschrift der Umfrage sind nicht identisch.


Zum Thema Islam empfehle ich den folgenden Auftritt von Hagen Rether aus 2007:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL65dcC_UNM


----------



## erzteufele (2 Dezember 2009)

davon mal abgesehen ist der ganze religions mist eh schwachsinn!

denn ich weiß nicht ob es jeder weiß ...

aber das christentum ist eine sekte vom judentum ... 
und der islam ist auch eine sekte vom judentum ...

so und warum bepissen sich immer alle ? und/oder warum hassen immer jeder die juden ??

warum kommt in der christlichen religion erst eine "jungfrau" drin vor als der islam ein wenig mehr macht bekommen hat ? 12jahundert rum ? vorher gab es im christentum keine jungfrau !?! aber die jungfrauen haben sich beim islam gut verkauft also ....


für mich ist das alles etwas schwachsinnig aber werd´s glaub soll´s halt aber dinger in die landschaft zu setzen die keiner sehen will muss jetzt echt nicht sind ... kirchtürme sind halt schon die ... die stehen schon mehrer 100jahre (die meisten) und da die meisten auch unter denkmalschutz stehen kann man sie nichtmal abreißen ... aber was solls gehört zu UNSERER KULTUR... wenn die türken ihre kultur haben wollen sollense gefälligst auch in die türkei gehen und den mist da lassen und nicht zu uns holen! 

das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema!

Zudem würde ich mich gerne den anderen  EU-Staaten anschließen und jeden Ausländer der nicht Arbeitet abschieben...


----------



## Approx (2 Dezember 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> Zudem würde ich mich gerne den anderen EU-Staaten anschließen und jeden Ausländer der nicht Arbeitet abschieben...


 
Und was ist mit Schwarzarbeit?


----------



## argv_user (2 Dezember 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das Schweizer Minarett-Referendum hat die Meinungen umschlagen lassen. In der Türkei und der ganzen muslimischen Welt sieht man es nicht als ein Schweizer Phänomen, sondern man glaubt, dass viele europäische Länder ähnlich entscheiden würden, wenn die Regierungen sich nur trauten, ihre Bürger zu fragen
> 
> Und was haben die netten Jungs hier für eine Meinung!!!!!



Warum sollte man denn vor Muslimen Angst haben? Es ist doch eher umgekehrt; siehe obigen Link von zotos.

Man könnte IMHO höchstens die Störung des Landschaftbildes anführen,
und genau das unterstelle ich mal den Schweizern.

Übrigens heißt es wohl Minareh. Minaret heißt es hier nur, weil die Deutschen nicht französisch können...


----------



## KukaPapst (2 Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Abstimmung der Schweizer gut *ACK*..... sollte man hier auch machen.

Bevor die Moslems Ihre Minaretts bauen sollten die erstmal für 
Gleichberechtigung zwischen Mann und Frau sorgen.
Außderm gibt es in den meisten muslimischen Staaten viele 
Menschenrechtsverletzungen das ist ja auch einer der Gründe
warum die Türkei noch nicht in der EU ist (zum Glück).


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> bau mal eine christliche kirche in der türkei ;-)



Man soll ja eigentlich nicht den Islam und die Türkei gleich setzen. Aber Fakt ist nun mal, dass die meisten islamischen Moscheen in Deutschland fest in türkischer Hand sind. Deshalb sehe ich es auch so wie erzteufele.

Dieter


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> bau mal eine christliche kirche in der türkei ;-)


Das Argument ist so flach das es eigentlich keine Beachtung verdient.

Was haben die Vorgänge in der Türkei mit dem Verhalten von uns hier in Deutschland zu tun? Gilt der dann auch der Umgekehrschluss wenn die in der Türkei etwas erlauben/praktizieren sollten wir das dann auch machen? Menschenrechte missachten, foltern, unterdrücken?

Werf mal nicht Religion mit Politik durcheinander. Wenn Dein tolles Argument gelten würde, dann könnte man nirgends auf der Welt eine katholische Kirche hinstellen außer im Vatikanstaat. Warum? Na dann bau mal im Vatikanstaat eine evangelische Kirche hin, oder eine Moschee, oder eine Synagoge, usw.


----------



## ASEGS (2 Dezember 2009)

*Absichtlich provozierende Umfrage!*

Hallo an alle!

Ich antworte nicht auf die Umfrage. Das mal zu ernst! Denn dafür, und das ist MEINE Ansicht - denn jeder hat sicherlich seine - sind mir meine Worte zu kostbar.

Erstmal ... Das Land Türkei und die Bevölkerung dort stehen nicht für eine Religion; nämlich den Islam! Soviel zum benebeltem, alles in einen Topf- schmeißendem-Parolen-gröllendes-Kneipen-Scheuklappendenken von nicht einmal einem Meter, weil einfach nicht nachgedacht wird!

Mein Beitrag betrifft nur die Richtigstellung von diversen Beiträgen zu dieser Umfrage und die nicht sehr viel an Allgemeinbildung beinhaltende Aussage von erzteufel. 
Sorry, aber der Satz "Bau mal eine Kirche in der Türkei" ließt sich wie ein Mitbürger, der eine recht ärmliche Bildung vorzuweisen hat und weiterhin, wie ein unbedachte "Kneipenaussage".
Müsste ich in diesem Niveau antworten, müsste ich eigentlich schreiben: "Wenn keine Ahnung, dann Fresse halten und erst sich informieren!"

In der Türkei befinden sich zahlreiche Kirchen. Geschichtlich schon bedingt. Weiter findet man in Entfernungen von nur paar Metern nebeneinander .. und das seit Jahrzehnrten wie auch heute....Synagogen, Kirchen neben Moscheen. Und DIES ist ein Teil der Türkei.

Soviel zu Kirchen und Türkei. 

Weiterhin solllte man sich vielleicht das hier anschauen.

http://home.arcor.de/trollihoffmann/religionsvielfalt.html

Schönen Abend noch

ASE GS


----------



## nade (2 Dezember 2009)

argv_user, das stimmt nicht... ich kann Franz. Nur mit der Sprache haperts eben .
Dann, ja wie schon gesagt, würden wir eine Kirche eine Katholische oder Evangelische bei denen hinbauen wollen, dann wär die Welt zu klein..

Mir pers. gefallen schon manche der neueren Kirchen unserer Architektenspinner nicht, dann noch deren Geschnörgel Abendlandsch...
neh sollen se behalten.

Zur Arbeit, ja das wäre efektiv die beste Möglichkeit. Nicht allzuweit weg, wo vieele Pendler hin Arbeiten gehen, wird erst ein Pass ausgestellt, wen der Wohnsitz und eine Arbeit in dem Land vorhanden ist.

Aber neihhn hier wird immernoch auf der Schuldgefühlwelle geritten, Deutschland muß alles Abnicken, Bezahlen und als erste und Besten umsetzen... Ökosteuer z.B.....

Kurzum, jede soll an das glauben was er will, aber mir nicht versuchen Aufzudrängen....

Dazu zählt eben auch der Versuch einen Baustil in die Landschaft mit rein bringen zu Wollen, der absolut überhaupt nicht passt.
Reetdach in den Alpen z.B.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Dezember 2009)

@ASEGS und Zotos:
... kein Einwand ... sehe ich genau so ...
Ich habe auch keine Angst vor der Islamisierung unserer Gesellschaft ... wenn ich hier aber so manche "Äußerungen" lese dann schon vor etwas Anderem ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2009)

Vor was habt ihr eigentlich Angst, welcher naive Mensch glaubt das sich
durch ein paar Moschen das Weltbild in Deutschland ändern wird.
Was gibt es für Argumente gegen Moschen, es kann doch nur hilfreich
sein wenn die Menschen die hier leben und auch weiterhin hier leben werden
ihren glauben ausleben können. Gegen eine Mosche die in der öffentlichkeit
steht und mir seine türen öffnet gibt es doch nichts zu sagen.

Ach übrigens ich bin das eine Weichei!


----------



## KukaPapst (2 Dezember 2009)

Also erstmal *"Ich bin ein Ausländer"*
Bevor hier wieder so ein scheiss von "rechts" geschrieben wird.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @ASEGS und Zotos:
> ... kein Einwand ... sehe ich genau so ...
> Ich habe auch keine Angst vor der Islamisierung unserer Gesellschaft ... wenn ich hier aber so manche "Äußerungen" lese dann schon vor etwas Anderem ...
> 
> ...


 
Larry vor was hast Du Angst???? 



ASEGS schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Erstmal ... Das Land Türkei und die Bevölkerung dort stehen nicht für eine Religion; nämlich den Islam! Soviel zum benebeltem, alles in einen Topf schweißendem Parolen gröllendes Kneipen-Scheuklappendenken von nicht einmal einem Meter, weil einfach nicht nachgedacht wird!
> 
> ...


 
*Absichtlich provozierende Umfrage!* ........ so ein Blödsinn...was ist an aktuellen Nachrichten provozierend ???

Die Kirchen in der Türkei sind alle vor deiner Zeit gebaut worden.... also historische Denkmäler.... 
Was erzteufele meint ist bau mal heute eine Kirche in der Türkei.

Das Islam ist dort wo wir mit unseren Kreuzrittern vor 1000 Jahren waren.
(fanatischen Glaubenskrieg)

Leider schafft der Islam keine gesunde Mischung aus
neuer und alter Kultur wie es zb. die Japaner oder Chinesen machen. 

Und das die Türkei leider immer ins Visier kommt liegt einfach daran
das Sie die größte Gruppe der Ausländer stellt und am liebsten
eine kleine Türkei in Deutschland gründen würde.
Das ist aber meine Meinung ein Ausländer der nicht aus der Türkei kommt
und hofft das ihr noch lange nicht in die EU kommt.

Der Islam muß erstmal etwas über Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau lernen. Keine Zwangshochzeiten mehr usw.
Was war mit den Kurden in der Türkei ?
Was ist mit den Menschenrechten in der Türkei ?
Was ist mit diesen scheiss Ehrenmorden ? http://www.ehrenmord.de/


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Dezember 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Leider schafft der Islam keine gesunde Mischung aus
> neuer und alter Kultur wie es zb. die Japaner oder Chinesen machen.


... warst du schon mal in Ägypten ... ?




KukaPapst schrieb:


> Was war mit den Kurden in der Türkei ?
> Was ist mit den Menschenrechten in der Türkei ?
> Was ist mit diesen scheiss Ehrenmorden ? http://www.ehrenmord.de/


... das ist Politik und nicht Religion ...




KukaPapst schrieb:


> Also erstmal *"Ich bin ein Ausländer"*
> 
> Larry vor was hast Du Angst????


... genau davor ...!

Aber so neben her ... Wenn wir uns für so toll und aufgeklärt halten, dann dürfen solche Vergleiche (wie in dem Beitrag von Kukapapst) nicht kommen ...

In dem Sinne ...
Gruß
LL


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Satz "Bau mal eine Kirche in der Türkei" ließt sich wie ein Mitbürger, der eine recht ärmliche Bildung vorzuweisen hat und weiterhin, wie ein unbedachte "Kneipenaussage".
> Müsste ich in diesem Niveau antworten, müsste ich eigentlich schreiben: "Wenn keine Ahnung, dann Fresse halten und erst sich informieren!"



Über die zunehmende Islamisierung der Türkei, bzw. der Loslösung der Prinzipen von Mustafa Kemal Atatürk über die Trennung von Religion und Staat brauchen wir uns wohl kaum unterhalten.
Und so manche (vielleicht auch unbedachte) Aussage von Herrn Erdogan tut ihr übriges ...


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Aber so neben her ... Wenn wir uns für so toll und aufgeklärt halten, dann dürfen solche Vergleiche (wie in dem Beitrag von Kukapapst) nicht kommen ...



Zumindest was die Aufklärung angeht schenken sich beide Seiten nichts.
Die Reaktion auf die Mohammed-Karikaturen in der islamischen Welt waren auch äusserst heftig.

Von dem her hat sich der Mensch seit  er von den Bäumen gestiegen ist, kaum verändert.


----------



## KukaPapst (2 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... das ist Politik und nicht Religion ...


 
Ja sicher Larry besonders der Islam kann Religion und Politik trennen.
Gleich erzählst Du mir noch das alle Türken anpassungsfähiger als ein Chameleon sind.
Deshalb sind Sie ja so super integriert und es gibt keine Probleme.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... warst du schon mal in Ägypten ... ?


 
Sprichst Du jetzt eine Touristenhochburg an.....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

mich persönlich kotzt jeder politische und religiöse Fanatismus an.
Besonders die Intoleranz gegenüber abweichenden Meinungen 
und der missionarische Eifer dazu.

Eine Moschee oder ein Minarett als solches stört mich nicht.

Was mich jedoch stört, das gewisse Glaubensrichtungen die 
Freiheit und Toleranz der "westlichen Welt" voll in Anspruch
nehmen, während sie *zuhause* sowohl Frauen als auch *Anders-
gläubige* unterdrücken.


----------



## bike (2 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich persönlich kotzt jeder politische und religiöse Fanatismus an.
> Besonders die Intoleranz gegenüber abweichenden Meinungen
> und der missionarische Eifer dazu.


Mich auch,  mich stört auch, dass hier alles und jedes eingeklagt wird und jeder Angst hat, sofort als rechts bezeichnet zu werden, wenn man etwas dagegen sagt oder dagegen entscheidet.

Erschreckend ist nur die Reaktion auf das Referendum in der Schweiz.
Das Volk hat gewählt und hat entschieden, das ist doch direkte Demokratie, mehr geht doch nicht.

Zu Moscheen so der Hinweis, dass eine Moschee nicht allein ein Gebetshaus ist, sondern dazu gehört alles was man zum Leben braucht, Geschäfte, Veranstaltungsräume usw. 
Das hat mit Integration nichts zu tun, das ist erweiterte Abschottung.

Zu dem Thema Christ in der islamischen Welt empfehle ich einmal mit christlichen Flüchtlinge aus dem Irak oder der Türkei reden und dann sich eine Meinung bilden. 

Jeder der sagt er oder sie habe keine Angst vor der Islamisierung sollte sich mit dem Koran beschäftigen. 
Da steht geschrieben, dass der Islam die einzige echte Religion ist und der Islam die Weltherrschaft anstrebt.


bike


----------



## ASEGS (2 Dezember 2009)

@kukapapst
  Zunächst die Frage an Dich… wieso scheust Du Dich bitte kund zu tun, welcher Nationalität Du ursprünglich angehörst. Hast DU vor etwas angst?
  In einem Passus Deines Beitrages sprichst du mich direkt am. 
  Ich habe es hier bereits zum wiederholtem male kund getan. Gerne wiederhole ich es!


  Ich bin Deutsche mit italienischer Großmutter, restliche Großeltern und Eltern kommen aus Mazedonien (ehemals Jugoslawien) und ich bin in Istanbul (Türkei) geboren und seit dem ich 3 Monate alt bin als Tochter eines Unternehmers, der Niederlassungen auch hier in Deutschland (Hamburg, Frankfurt, München) ,neben anderen Stätten in Europa hatte, auf Grund der damaligen Ausbildungsmöglichkeiten nach Deutschland gekommen. Alternativ stand England (London) für eine Ausbildung zur Diskussion. Soviel zu mir! Ich bin heute Wirtschaftswissenschafterin und Juristin.
  Meine genaue Herkunft werde ich und will ich nicht verbergen, denn sie hat rein gar nichts mit meiner Einstellung und Persönlichkeit zu tun.
  Ausländer ist auch der Schweizer… oder Niederländer oder der Chinese, der Kanadier etc. Wenn Du schon schreibst Du bist Ausländer, und anschließend folgt ein Prolog von Dir über politisches bezüglich und insbesondere in Verbindung mit der Türkei, was nichts mit meinem Beitrag (Kirchen in der Türkei und deren Anzahl) gemeinsam hat ....hier schon kund tust und so versuchst von vorn herein mögliche Angriffe, die Du wohl erwartest abzuwehren und im Keim damit zu ersticken, dann bitte ich doch um die Offenlegung Deiner Herkunft als Ausländer. Denn dies scheint ja für Dich und Deinen Beitrag nach Deiner Ansicht wichtig zu sein.


  Also ich kann Dir soviel dazu sagen. Scheuklappendenken und Kneipen Jargon ist eher nicht mein Dingen. Auch wenn Du Deutscher wärst, darfst Du sicher Deine Meinung kund tun. Es kommt hier halt nur auf den Zusammenhang und die Art und Weise an. Und nicht um irgendwelche zusammenhanglose Parolen. Und den Zusammenhang, sowie den Kontext verfehlst Du definitiv!


  Ich finde dass Du nur sehr rudimentär zu meinem Beitrag antwortest und alles aus dem Kontext mit Deinem Beitrag reißt; weil Du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst. Du sprichst Themen  in Deinem Beitrag an, zu denen ich mich nicht geäußert habe.Die auch sonst einzeln betrachtet überwiegend in keinem Zusammenhang stehen.


  Daher kann und will ich nur in einem Punkt bezüglich Deinem Beitrag nur Stellung nehmen.


  Einen solchen intensiven geschichtlichen Hintergrund dahingehend, das rein aus der Geschichte heraus mal in Deutschland Moscheen gestanden haben, hat Deutschland im Vergleich zu der Türkei nicht. Es leben aber 3,5 Millionen Muslime in Deutschland. 
  Auf so viele zahlreiche Kirchen die alleine aus der geschichtlichen Errichtung übrig sind kommen aber nur 100.000 Christen in der Türkei. Die Errichtung von neuen Kirchen sind in der Türkei nicht erforderlich.
  Mehr kann bzw. gibt Dein Beitrag in dieser Beziehung leider nicht her, also recht plumpe Verallgemeinerungen und zusammenhanglose Headlines. Auch würde dies sicherlich hier ins Uferlose führen.


  @bike
  Bitte ließ doch nochmal den Koran und zitiere bitte diese Stelle genau. Auch für Dich gilt bitte keine halben Sätze diesbezüglich zu zitieren und insbesondere mit einer in der Zeit adäquaten Interpretation des Koranverses Danke!

  Gute Nacht


----------



## Question_mark (3 Dezember 2009)

*Die Moschee ist nicht das Problem*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich jedoch stört, das gewisse Glaubensrichtungen die Freiheit und Toleranz der "westlichen Welt" voll in Anspruch nehmen, während sie zuhause sowohl Frauen als auch Anders-
> gläubige unterdrücken.



Ich stimme Dir zu, aber das ist nur ein Punkt. Das eigentliche Problem entsteht wohl eher aus dem Verhalten der heutigen Generation unserer Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund und Ursprung aus islamistischen Ländern. 

Ich bin wohl mittlerweile alt genug und habe das über Jahrzehnte beobachten können. Die erste Generation der Kulturbereicherer war z.B. als Montagearbeiter bei Ford Köln beschäftigt, lebte unauffällig. Man hat sich halt nur darüber amüsiert, das Papa Mehmed zehn Meter hinter seiner Frau Ayshe (dieselbe beladen mit 5 Aldi-Tüten) herschlurfte ...
Ansonsten, kein Problem ...

Die zweite Generation, noch unauffälliger. Mehmed hat die Aldi Tüten getragen und ging neben seiner Frau.

Die heutige Generation bereitet mir jedoch einige Sorgen. Provozierend, rücksichtslos, asozial, kotzen Ihre Lungenexkremente öffentlich auf den Bürgersteig, Klappmesser locker in der Tasche und verachten und hassen den deutschen Staat und deren Steuerzahler, der Ihnen Hartz4 gewährt. 
Und dazu braucht man nicht mal nach Duisburg-Mürxlüh oder Köln-Müllhüim zu fahren. Das kann man in jeder Stadt erleben, in den oben genannten Orten ist das Prekariat nur besonders konzentriert vorhanden. Einfach nur verkommene, heruntergekommene Stadtviertel. Wenn schon im selbstgewählten Ghetto, dann gestaltet man sich das dann eben entsprechend seiner Kultur...

Und da die dritte Generation ja dann meist auch einen deutschen Pass hat, wird die Kriminalstatistik auch ganz schön verbogen. Und damit die "political correctness" auch gewährleistet bleibt, hat der deutsche Presserat dann im Absatz 12.1 auch gleichzeitig Tatsachen zum Verschleiern der Herkunft von Straftätern geschaffen.

Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen : Ich finde weniger das Minarett als Bedrohung, aber das soziale Verhalten der jungen Generation von Migranten mit islamistischem Hintergrund finde ich bedenklich. Und das haben die Schweizer wohl zu Recht erkannt und stimmen natürlich mit Ihrem Votum eher gegen das Verhalten der Gäste Ihres Vaterlandes !!!

Aber Erdogan selber sorgt mit seinen öffentlichen Äusserungen dafür, dass die Türkei in diesem Jahrhundert nicht in die EU kommt. Und das ist gut so ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (3 Dezember 2009)

*Wieviele Interpretationen lassen die Imame denn zu ???*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> insbesondere mit einer in der Zeit adäquaten Interpretation des Koranverses



Oh, ich wusste garnicht das die Imame beim Koran unterschiedliche Interpretationen zulasssen. Ist das so etwa wie der Unterschied zwischen dem "Neuen Testament" und dem "Alten Testament"? Der Markus hat da doch einen kompetenten Pfarrer in seiner Gemeinde 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## KukaPapst (3 Dezember 2009)

Der Islam und damit die große Mehrheit unsere guten Freunde die Türken
müssen toleranter werden.
Werdet mal so tolerant wie die meisten Deutschen dann seit Ihr auf dem richtigen Weg.

Wenn Ihr hier lebt dann ist* Deutschland eure Heimat* und Ihr solltet dankbar sein das ihr hier mehr Freiheiten habt als in einem
*islamischen Gottesstaat.*

Jetzt zu deiner Frage ASEGS

Meine Mutter kommt aus Syrien aber vom Glauben kein Moslem sondern
gehört zu den 5-7% christlichen Minderheit.
Sie kann viel erzählen und aus persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten wie tolerant und radikal der Islam ist.

Väterlicherseits sind noch ein paar polnische Gene vorhanden.

@Question_mark *ACK*


----------



## Question_mark (3 Dezember 2009)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> kommen aber nur 100.000 Christen in der Türkei. Die Errichtung von neuen Kirchen sind in der Türkei nicht erforderlich.



Da frage ich mich nur, wieviele Millionen Christen in der Türkei verschwunden sind. Ok, der Genozid am armenischem Volk hat natürlich die Anzahl der praktizierenden Christen drastisch reduziert. Du verwechselst hier Ursache mit Wirkung.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Approx (3 Dezember 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen : Ich finde weniger das Minarett als Bedrohung, aber das soziale Verhalten der jungen Generation von Migranten mit islamistischem Hintergrund finde ich bedenklich. Und das haben die Schweizer wohl zu Recht erkannt und stimmen natürlich mit Ihrem Votum eher gegen das Verhalten der Gäste Ihres Vaterlandes !!!
> 
> Question_mark


 
*ACK* Ein bisschen müssen wir uns als gesamte Gesellschaft dabei an die eigene Nase fassen. (Stichwort "Wegschauen" - "mir doch egal" - "eh alles Pack" usw..)
Bei uns gibt es wie in jeder anderen größeren Stadt ab 10000 Einwohnern auch ein "liddle Istanbul". Das sind ein überschaubares Viertel in Bahnhofsnähe. Die Anwohner betrachten die 3m Straßenfläche vor der Haustür als ihren Vorgarten und halbstarke Jugendliche stolzieren vor den Autofahrern auf der Straße, spuckend und verächtlich schauend. WARUM? Ich persönlich habe bereits ein mulmiges Gefühl, dort mit dem Fahrrad langzufahren...
Selbige Ghettobildung geschieht derzeit mit russichen Spätaussiedlern. 
Eigene Supermärkte, Frisöre, usw. wie bei den türkischen Landsleuten.
Ich sehe derzeit auch ein größer werdendes Gewaltpotenzial unter den Jugendlichen beider Parteien. Dann prügeln sich diese mit planbarer Sicherheit auf den hiesigen (deutschen) Festen, wie. z.B. Schützenfeste, Scheunenfeten usw...
Kein Wunder, wenn es bei der Mittelschicht (zu der ich mich zähle) zum sog. "Cocooning" kommt. Zu Hause mit der Frau in den eigenen vier Wänden ist es halt am Sichersten...

Meine Meinung
Gruß Approx


----------



## clausi (3 Dezember 2009)

*Lachhaft.......*

Morgen,

die Relig. sind quatsch, Sekten....
Ist das nicht gegen die Glaubensfreiheit was in der Schweiz geschehen war???

Ich denke, das wird seine Wirkungen in der Zukunft zeigen vorallem was die schwei. Unternehmen angeht (ABB Schweiz ist von einigen islamischen Länder rausgeschmießen....)


Abgesehen davon es ist mir wurst, welche Religion der Nachbar hat solange er nicht vor meiner Tür pinkelt... Also "LEBEN UND LEBEN LASSEN"

Meiner Meinung nach wer verboten werden muss ist die NPD.....
Dafür koennte eine Umfrage gestartet werden.

Solche Meinungen hier wie schon erwähnt wurde sind "KNEIPEN-ÄUßERUNGEN" von Typen der niedrigen Schicht.., die Nichts gescheites gelernt haben.....einfach Saufen , H4 beziehen, den ganzen Tag vor der Glotze sitzen und Kinder kriegen...
:sb5::sb5:

@Approx

Du laberst nur Mist....Ganz oben scheinst du nicht zu sein....


Claus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> die Relig. sind quatsch, Sekten....
> Ist das nicht gegen die Glaubensfreiheit was in der Schweiz geschehen war???
> ...


 
Guten Morgen Clausi,
kannst du das noch einmal übersetezen, ich hab kein wort verstanden...

einen schönen Gruß
dein bester Freund Helmut


----------



## Lebenslang (3 Dezember 2009)

In den 70igern wurde schon in den Schulen von irgendwelchen ultrasozialen Gutlehrerrinnen den 
jungen Menschen die "Erbschuld" ständig eingepaukt.
Uns wurde immer wieder vorgeführt wie grausam unserer Vorfahren waren und das wir doch uns 
eigentlich ständig zu schämem haben und bestrebt sein sollten alles wieder gutzumachen.
Da diese Altersschicht nun einen Großteil der Bevölkerung ausmacht wundert es mich nicht,
wenn zu vielen Dingen in unserem Land die irgendwo grenzwertig sind, viel zu oft Ja und Amen 
gesagt wird obwohl es vielleicht gar nicht Volkes Meinung ist.
Ich respektiere den Wohlstand und die Freiheit in der ich in diesem Land leben darf, und wäre gerne 
auch nach außen darauf stolz, aber leider, und das ist das fatale an unserem Land ist dies verpönt.
Kein Politiker hat es bisher auch nur in irgendeiner Weise geschafft dem Deutschen Mittelstand ein gesundes 
und berechtigtes Selbstwertgefühl bzw. Nationalstolz zu vermitteln.
Meine Generation (Jahrgang 67) hat einiges zum Technologie Standort Deutschland beigetragen und ich 
erinner mich daran wie in den Lehrwerkstätten viele gute Ideen entstanden und einige der damaligen Kollegen
heute kleine mittelständische Firmen betreiben.
Warum also dürfen diese Deutschen nicht auch einmal Ihre Meinung kundtun wenn es sie stört, dass sie sich
Anfeidungen von Ausländern (Gästen!) in ihrem "Vaterland" wehrlos ergeben müssen um nicht gleich als fremdenfeindlich zugelten,
dass Sie es nicht richtig finden wenn der junge Türke seine eigene Schwester erschießt - nur weil Sie einen 
zu westlichen Lebensstil hatte und mal in die Disco ging, dass Sie das Gefühl haben, dass die Ausländer gerne 
den Deutschen Sozialstaat zu Ihren Gunsten zu nutzen wissen, aber Ihnen gar nicht nach wirklicher Integration ist.
Aber es gibt ja auch die gute Seite an dieser Politik, während der Deutsche Mann mit Rentierpulli stricken und 
Yoga Kurs zur Selbstfindung beschäftigt ist, sorgt der vor Potenz strotzende junge braungebrannte und nach 12h Schlaf
und anschließendem Besuch in div. Bars gut erholte Südländer für den so wichtigen Nachwuchs in Deutschland.
Und wenn ich mir dann anschließend die jungen sitzen gelassenen Mütter mit mehr KIndern als Zähne in der Fresse 
im Nachmittags TV angucken darf, na denn Prost.


----------



## clausi (3 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Clausi,
> kannst du das noch einmal übersetezen, ich hab kein wort verstanden...
> 
> einen schönen Gruß
> dein bester Freund Helmut


 

Morgen Helmut  

Kein Problem ..

Schau mal hier bitte  http://translate.google.de/?hl=de&tab=wT#de|de|

Claus


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2009)

Also denn ... laßt uns einen neuen Thread für den Giftschrank kreieren ... 

Worum geht es hier / uns eigentlich ? Was ist das Thema ?
Gibt es (im Verhältnis) mehr asoziale "Ausländer", die uns auf der Tasche liegen, als Deutsche ? Wer ist eigentlich Ausländer und wer nicht ?
Seit wann haben in Deutschland (nur so nebenher) Frauen das Wahlrecht ? Seit wann darf man in Deutschland frei seine Meinung äußern ? Haben wir das alles schon viele hundert Jahre ... oder das Meißte davon erst seit ein paar Jahren ?

Auf jeden Fall kann man hier sehr schön sehen, dass in Deutschland ein gewisser Rassismus schon wieder im Vormarsch ist. Ich bin über diesen Thread schon ein bißchen überrascht ...

by the way :
- ich bin Deutscher und auch stolz einer zu sein
- ich habe kein Problem damit einer zu sein
- ich habe keine anerzogenen Neurosen, die ich irgendwie kompensieren muß
- ich zähle mich auch zum Mittelstand
- ich mag auch keine Leute, die mir auf der Tasche liegen
- ich habe überhaupt kein Interesse an irgendeiner Religion, da ich alle Religionen für absoluten Quatsch und praktizierte Volksverdummung halte
- ich akzeptiere aber, dass es Leute gibt, die da ggf. anders denken
- von mir aus kann auch jeder zu allem eine andere Meinung haben als ich, solange mir von denen keiner meine Meinung beschneidet
- ich hätte auch weniger ein Problem mit einer Moschee neben meinem Haus als mit einer christlichen Kirche oder einem deutsch-russischem Beethaus (der Muezzin ruft nur 3 mal am Tag - eine christliche Kirche bimmelt mir u.U. alle 1/4 Stunde die Ohren weich).

@Kukapapst:
Ich hatte bei dem Beispiel Ägypten nicht an eine spezielle Stadt gedacht. Aber z.B. in Kairo finden sich sehr viele christliche Kirchen und islamische Moscheen z.T. direkt nebeneinander - nun ist es in dem Land allerdings auch so, dass viele Ägypter halt auch Christen sind.
Allerdings ... das du es dir als Halb-Iraker erlaubst von Moral zu sprechen ...


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> @bike
> Bitte ließ doch nochmal den Koran und zitiere bitte diese Stelle genau. Auch für Dich gilt bitte keine halben Sätze diesbezüglich zu zitieren und insbesondere mit einer in der Zeit adäquaten Interpretation des Koranverses Danke!
> 
> Gute Nacht



Gehst du mit der Aussage konform, dass der Islam nicht nur eine Religion sondern auch Politik ist?
Dann erübrigt sich doch die Frage an welcher Stelle des Koran was steht.
Wenn eine Gemeinde eine Moschee bauen will ist das das eine, doch warum steht immer ein Staat dahinter, in Deutschland meist der Türkische in anderen Ländern meist Saudi Arabien?
Ich kenne keine Staat auf der Welt der etwas macht ohne dass er einen Nutzen erwartet.

Und das der Koran die Weltherschaft anstrebt wird doch von keinem einzigen Imam abgestritten. 

Am Sonntag war bei Phoenix in Tacheles eine Disskussion, bei der der Chef des Islamrates sehr genau unterschied: Islam (Morgenland) darf alles, Christen (Abendland) darf nichts nur die Rechte des Islam verteidigen und dabei muss auch auf demokratie verzichtet werden

Ich weiss nicht wie lange der Stream im Netzt steht doch hier ist die Adresse
http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoenix/tv_programm/1?datum=2009-11-29&skip=1#

bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2009)

wer strebt den heutzutage nicht die Weltherrschaft an ?
Der Islam, die katholische Kirche, der Ami, der Russe und was-weiß-ich wer noch alles ... und alle sind die Besten und die Tollsten ...


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Gehst du mit der Aussage konform, dass der Islam nicht nur eine Religion sondern auch Politik ist?



das gilt aber nicht nur für den islam sondern im wesentlichen für alle religionen, sei es nun die große weltpolitik wie sie bei den sogenannten weltreligionen anzutreffen ist - ja, auch in D haben wir keine trennung von staat und kirche und alle die die christliche union gewählt haben, sollten sich darüber bewußt sein - oder die kleine politik, die von kleinen glaubensgemeinschaften aus geht.

"religion ist opium für das volk" - karl marx
"wobei das nicht ganz stimmt -opium ist eine bewußtseins erweiternde droge"- volker pispers


----------



## TobiasM (3 Dezember 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Morgen Helmut
> 
> Kein Problem ..
> 
> ...



Habe mal für Helmut den Übersetzer angeworfen:


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kann man hier sehr schön sehen, dass in Deutschland ein gewisser Rassismus schon wieder im Vormarsch ist. Ich bin über diesen Thread schon ein bißchen überrascht ...



Ist jede Aussage die nicht zu allem ja, das ist richtig weil du nicht Deutscher bist, gleich Rassismus? Also dazwischen liegen Welten und das muss auch so gesehen werden.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Kukapapst:
> Ich hatte bei dem Beispiel Ägypten nicht an eine spezielle Stadt gedacht. Aber z.B. in Kairo finden sich sehr viele christliche Kirchen und islamische Moscheen z.T. direkt nebeneinander - nun ist es in dem Land allerdings auch so, dass viele Ägypter halt auch Christen sind.
> Allerdings ... das du es dir als Halb-Iraker erlaubst von Moral zu sprechen ...


Warst du in Ägypten nicht als Tourist sondern zum arbeiten?
Ja es leben Christen dort, doch die bekommen z.B  beim Staat keine Arbeit eben wegen dem Glauben. 
Und bei vielen Kirchen sind die Türe zugemauert, dass man nicht in die Kirche gehen kann.
Und das ist in meisten Islamischen Ländern so. Das als Hinweis 

Und der Hinweis wegen Halb-Iraker und Moral war doch weit unter der Gürtellinie und kann auch als Rassimuss interpretiert werden
Der Ausspruch war nicht gut.


bike


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> "religion ist opium für das volk" - karl marx
> "wobei das nicht ganz stimmt -opium ist eine bewußtseins erweiternde droge"- volker pispers


  Was mit dem armen Marx so gemacht wird.
Erst wird ein Staat nach seinen Theorien aufgebaut, der dann leider kaputt ging.
Jetzt müssen seine Zitate nach all der Zeit als Argumentationshilfe herhalten.
Ich denke der würde am liebst wieder aus der Kiste steigen und sagen: 
Seit ihr denn echt so bescheuert?


bike


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Ich denke der würde am liebst wieder aus der Kiste steigen und sagen:
> Seit ihr denn echt so bescheuert?



wenn du das so sagst, wird es schon so sein. du bist wahrscheinlich der einzige, der marx immer richtig verstanden hat.


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn du das so sagst, wird es schon so sein. du bist wahrscheinlich der einzige, der marx immer richtig verstanden hat.


War denke ich, eine Meinungsäusserung keine Analyse.

Nimms nicht tragisch wenn nicht jeder die alten Zitate gut findet, die Zeiten ändern sich. 
Füher war Opium gefährlich und geheimnisvoll und weit weg.
Heute ist das ein Zeugs das dreckig ist und frisch gereinigt und raffineriert in der Vene tausendmal besser ist, so wird erzählt  

bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Und der Hinweis wegen Halb-Iraker und Moral war doch weit unter der Gürtellinie und kann auch als Rassimuss interpretiert werden
> Der Ausspruch war nicht gut.


Tut mir leid ... Der Ausspruch war leider genau so gemeint ...
Wer im Steinhaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Gläsern schmeissen (oder umgekehrt ...)


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid ... Der Ausspruch war leider genau so gemeint ...
> Wer im Steinhaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Gläsern schmeissen (oder umgekehrt ...)



Dass dieser kuka immer hier aufschlägt und seinen Müll beim gehen vergisst stört mich auch.

Dein Ausspruch klingt bzw klang für mich zu pauschal.
Wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe, sorry


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Worum geht es hier / uns eigentlich ? Was ist das Thema ?
> Gibt es (im Verhältnis) mehr asoziale "Ausländer", die uns auf der Tasche liegen, als Deutsche ? Wer ist eigentlich Ausländer und wer nicht ?
> Seit wann haben in Deutschland (nur so nebenher) Frauen das Wahlrecht ? Seit wann darf man in Deutschland frei seine Meinung äußern ? Haben wir das alles schon viele hundert Jahre ... oder das Meißte davon erst seit ein paar Jahren ?



Die Frage ist doch nicht seit wann, sondern _dass_ es so ist. 
Und diese Freiheiten sind m. E. erhaltenswert bzw. weiter 
auszubauen.

Mit Rassismus hat das erst mal nichts zu tun, auch wenn sich
rassistische Gruppen auf das Thema werfen.


----------



## KukaPapst (3 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kann man hier sehr schön sehen, dass in Deutschland ein gewisser Rassismus schon wieder im Vormarsch ist. Ich bin über diesen Thread schon ein bißchen überrascht ...
> 
> @Kukapapst:
> Ich hatte bei dem Beispiel Ägypten nicht an eine spezielle Stadt gedacht. Aber z.B. in Kairo finden sich sehr viele christliche Kirchen und islamische Moscheen z.T. direkt nebeneinander - nun ist es in dem Land allerdings auch so, dass viele Ägypter halt auch Christen sind.
> Allerdings ... das du es dir als Halb-Iraker erlaubst von Moral zu sprechen ...


 
Meine Mutter kommt aus Syrien aber Du hast ja immer ein paar Tomaten auf den Augen. http://www.schirmernet.de/weltatlas/karten/welt6.gif 
eine hilfe für Dich
Von Ägypten mußt Du als Laie mir nichts erzählen.
Und wo Du Rassismus siehst weiss ich nicht aber was soll man schon von einem denken der Syrien und den Irak in einen Topf wirft. *ROFL*

Aber selbst wenn ich Iraker wäre kann ich persönlich nichts für die Geschichte.
Du fallst du ein Deutscher bist kannst du ja auch nichts für eure Vergangenheit. 

Lustig ist das bei euch deutschen andere Meinungen immer
schnell Rassismus ist und ihr euch in die eigene Hose macht.


----------



## erzteufele (3 Dezember 2009)

also ich weiß jetzt nichtmehr wer gemeint hat das ich keine allgemeinbildung hätte, ich finde das schon frech einfach mal sowas zu beurteilen und dann so´n mist zu schreiben von wegen das es in der türkei auch andere kirchen gibt!

ich hab ganz als erstes geschrieben versuch mal in der türkei eine christliche kirche zu bauen... nie das es dort keine gibt!

es gab zeiten da lebten mehr christen in der region der heutigen türkei! unter anderem war unser NICOLAUS "6. Dezember" ein bischof aus dieser region!

auch im vatikan sind die meisten götteshäuser auf anderen tempel gebaut!

Ich hasse es wenn wort verdreht werden!

Fakt ist das vor wenigen Jahren eine Gruppe Christen in der Türkei eine Kirche bauen wollten! Und diese sind spurlos verschwunden ...

Ich hab mich eben nur aufgeregt ... keine allgemeinbildung ... wahrscheinlich einfach mal in voller erregung zum Thema was dazuschreiben ohne auf die Fakten der geschriebenen Worte einzugehen ... macht meine alte auch immer. *ROFL*

aber so wie ich die sache sehe gehen vielen leuten diese "ausländer der 3. Generation" so war´s beschrieben .. arbeit ist scheiße, deutschland ist mist, aber hier bekommen ma geld, usw.. vielen aufen senkel! mir persönlich auch aber nichtnur die "türken" sondern auch viele russen wo nur auf ärger aussind. aber halt nicht alle! es gibt viele die verhalten sich ganz normal! aber wenn man sie die Verbrecher/Unruhestifter usw.. ansieht sieht man gleich das der übermäßige teil immigrations hintergründe haben. wenn man sich nicht anpassen will (ordentlich benehmen) sollte man halt wieder gehen!


----------



## erzteufele (3 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Was mit dem armen Marx so gemacht wird.
> Erst wird ein Staat nach seinen Theorien aufgebaut, der dann leider kaputt ging.
> Jetzt müssen seine Zitate nach all der Zeit als Argumentationshilfe herhalten.
> Ich denke der würde am liebst wieder aus der Kiste steigen und sagen:
> ...




welcher staat war denn das ?

in seinen regeln galt jeder bekommt das gleiche und nicht

die obrigkeit bekommt alles und das volk nichts so wie es geschehen ist


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Meine Mutter kommt aus Syrien aber Du hast ja immer ein paar Tomaten auf den Augen.
> ...
> Aber selbst wenn ich Iraker wäre kann ich persönlich nichts für die Geschichte.


Na herzlichen Glückwunsch ... da habe ich mich da wohl vertan ... spielt aber eigentlich nicht so die ganz große Rolle - ist alles Naher Osten ... *ROFL*

Ich werfe dir übrigens nicht die Geschichte irgendeines Volkes vor, sondern deine große Klappe ... und die stört sogar Leute, die hier nicht meiner Meinung sind (siehe Beitrag von Bike).

Wie ich schon mal gesagt habe sind Religionen und ethnische Überlegungen nur Dinge, die der allgemeinen Volksverdummung dienen sollen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2009)

Das die Diskussionen über Relegion immer so ausarten muss.....

Aber was einige Islamischen Länder von dem Ergebniss einer Demokratischen Abstimmung halten sagt ja einiges über das Demokratieverständis dieser Länder aus

LINK


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das die Diskussionen über Relegion immer so ausarten muss.....


Also ich habe den Titel anders in Erinnerung 

Aber du hast Recht es immer so, es wird fundamental.

Das ist ein Thema das aber wirklich diskutiert werden sollte in der Gesellschaft.
Doch so richtig möglich ist es, wie auch hier zu lesen, nicht immer möglich.

bike


----------



## KukaPapst (3 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich werfe dir übrigens nicht die Geschichte irgendeines Volkes vor, sondern deine große Klappe ... und die stört sogar Leute, die hier nicht meiner Meinung sind (siehe Beitrag von Bike).
> 
> LL


 
Das ist auch mein Problem.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl du hast immer
eine große Klappe und nichts dahinter plus das komische Benutzerbild.

Ich stell mir dann immer vor das du im wahren Leben 
wie *Hein Blöd *aussiehst.
Aber lass uns bei Thema bleiben auch wenn wir uns nicht mögen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Problem.
> Ich habe auch das Gefühl du hast immer
> eine große Klappe und nichts dahinter plus das komische Benutzerbild.
> 
> ...




19 Beiträge und NUR MÜLL.


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> 19 Beiträge und NUR MÜLL.


Hast du denn allen Ernstes erwrtet, dass etwas sinnvolles kommt?
Träum weiter 

bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2009)

Nein.... vom DEM hab ich das nicht erwartet. Wollte auch nur mal drauf hinweisen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Problem.
> Ich habe auch das Gefühl du hast immer
> eine große Klappe und nichts dahinter plus das komische Benutzerbild.
> 
> ...


 

ich habe den LL schon einmal kennengelernt, ich kann dir versichern der
sieht nicht aus wie Hein Blöd. Für mich ist er einer der angenehmsten
User hier in forum, seine Beiträge sind immer von guter Qualität und sehr hilfreich !!!


----------



## KukaPapst (3 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nein.... vom DEM hab ich das nicht erwartet. Wollte auch nur mal drauf hinweisen


 
Stimmt Lippi und du weißt doch auch warum! Du bist doch auch einer 
von den Hörnchen.
Sobald unsere "Freunde aus der Lipperland Truppe" dabei sind
ist das Thema im Arsch.
Ihr seit echt eine armselige Bande. *ROFL*

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung

Hier ein kleiner Auszug der Unterschicht Kandidaten

1. vierlagig (wie das berümte Klopapier)
2. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur (Der Schlosser ohne Maulschlüssel)
3. Larry Laffer (der Dümmste hier)
4. Lipperlandstern (der Mitläufer)
5. bike (Arschkriecher auf der Karriereleiter)


Alle am besten in die .........


----------



## KukaPapst (3 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich habe den LL schon einmal kennengelernt, ich kann dir versichern der
> sieht aus wie Hein Blöd. Für mich ist er einer der dümmsten
> User hier in Forum, seine Beiträge sind immer scheisse und sehr unbeliebt !!!


 
Ja ist ok dann sind wir ja einer Meinung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Stimmt Lippi und du weißt doch auch warum! Du bist doch auch einer
> von den Hörnchen.
> Sobald unsere "Freunde aus der Lipperland Truppe" dabei sind
> ist das Thema im Arsch.
> Ihr seit echt eine armselige Bande. *ROFL*



Kannst du auch was anders ????? 

Langweilt mich

und wolltest du nicht nach Nürnberg auf die Messe kommen ???? Wohl doch keine Eier in der Hose.


----------



## Pizza (3 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und wolltest du nicht nach Nürnberg auf die Messe kommen ???? Wohl doch keine Eier in der Hose.


 
Das wär bestimmt lustiger gewesen, als diese mittlerweile langweilige Diskusion *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> du hast immer
> eine große Klappe und nichts dahinter plus das komische Benutzerbild.



nu, das haben die mit der großen klappe so gemein und es steckt meist viel mehr dahinter als man vermuten mag, denn die mit der konstant großen klappe haben, anders als du, das recht und die sowohl fachliche, als auch menschlich-gesellschaftliche qualifikation dazu, sie haben zu dürfen ... the chosen ...


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> 1. vierlagig (wie das berümte Klopapier)



traurig, dass dir nicht mehr einfällt, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Also denn ... laßt uns einen neuen Thread für den Giftschrank kreieren ...


... ich denke, es wird ...

@Kuka(ke):
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir und deiner fachlichen und auch sonstigen (hier ja schon oftmals unter Beweis gestellten) Kompetenz.


----------



## OHGN (3 Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin ja eigentlich kein Befürworter des sperrens eines Users und das ist ja hier im Forum eigentlich auch nicht üblich, aber bei diesem hier könnte einer unserer Moderatoren mal eine Ausnahme machen.
Ich denke sowas brauchen wier hier nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja eigentlich kein Befürworter des sperrens eines Users und das ist ja hier im Forum eigentlich auch nicht üblich, aber bei diesem hier könnte einer unserer Moderatoren mal eine Ausnahme machen.
> Ich denke sowas brauchen wier hier nicht.



und zum ausgleich stollentroll wieder freigeben, der hatte wenigstens stil!


----------



## Ralle (3 Dezember 2009)

@KukaPapst

Für das Verfälschen eines Zitates, kassierst du erstmal eine Verwarnung! Das ist das Allerletzte, daß man Leuten falsche Worte in den Mund/die Feder legt und dies nicht einmal kenntlich macht. So etwas geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2009)

KukaPapst schrieb:


> Stimmt Lippi und du weißt doch auch warum! Du bist doch auch einer
> von den Hörnchen.
> Sobald unsere "Freunde aus der Lipperland Truppe" dabei sind
> ist das Thema im Arsch.
> ...


 
Das du mich von da oben, wo du jetzt bist zur Unterschicht zählst ist mir
scheißegal, aber das du behaubtest ich hätte keinen Maulschlüssel ist
das allerletzte. In meiner Werkzeugkiste ist alles vorhanden von den 
kleinen 7er bis zum großen 46er, Knarrenkasten, Rohzangen und an
Hämmern fehlt es auch nicht.
Und noch was ich bin kein Schlosser sonder Hufschmied, schon vergessen?
Du alter Esel ! ! !


----------



## erzteufele (3 Dezember 2009)

in´s vBulletin kann man doch ein Vote-userbann system integrieren ;-) :TOOL:

aber das der ausländern wieder andere beleidigt... damit stimmt er ja wieder nur der statistk zu. und fälschen tut er ja auch ... nanana benimm dich doch einfach kukapapst :s4::sm11:

ist ja fast so schlimm wie dieser clausi :s2:

heute waren alle so angespannt... ich finde garnichts unter fun zum feierabend ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> in´s vBulletin kann man doch ein Vote-userbann system integrieren ;-) :TOOL:
> 
> aber das der ausländern wieder andere beleidigt... damit stimmt er ja wieder nur der statistk zu. und fälschen tut er ja auch ... nanana benimm dich doch einfach kukapapst :s4::sm11:
> 
> ...




und die Verwarnung ist ihm auch Scheissegal. Respekt gegenüber anderen ist ein Satz welcher in seinem Wortschatz nicht vorkommt. Dafür Ehre *ROFL*

Und Fun gibt es hier doch heute genug. Ich ärger mich gerade das mir das nicht mit der Kuka(ke) eingefallen ist ......


----------



## KukaPapst (3 Dezember 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @KukaPapst
> 
> Für das geile Zitat, kassierst du erstmal einen Sonderpunkt! Das ist echt Klasse das mal einer dieser scheiss Lipperlandbande die Meinung sagt. Mir gehen die schon lange auf den Sack. Weiter so !!!


 
Danke für die Blumen Ralle


----------



## KukaPapst (3 Dezember 2009)

Oh Mann ...... jetzt ist der Helmut auf mich böse
Sorry 

Bei dem Rest möchte ich mich auch entschuldigen das
liegt vielleicht etwas an meinem Temprament was mit mir durch geht.

Von mir kommt kein Kommentar mehr zu diesem Thema


----------



## bike (3 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du alter Esel ! ! !


Jetzt muss ich rügen:

Das hat das Tier nicht verdient!

Stell dir vor als Esel mit soetwas verwechselt oder verglichen zu werden ist ja das Schlimmste was gibt.

bike


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (3 Dezember 2009)

wozu eine kleine Umfrage alles führen kann... ^^


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2009)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> wozu eine kleine Umfrage alles führen kann... ^^



besonders umfragen! ... gehalt, berufsbezeichnungen (ein klassiker) etc. pp.


----------



## clausi (3 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das du mich von da oben, wo du jetzt bist zur Unterschicht zählst ist mir
> scheißegal, aber das du behaubtest ich hätte keinen Maulschlüssel ist
> das allerletzte. In meiner Werkzeugkiste ist alles vorhanden von den
> kleinen 7er bis zum großen 46er, Knarrenkasten, Rohzangen und an
> ...


 

du sch.. , ich habe wieder was geiles verpasst  *ROFL*

Also mein Freund Helmut, Du sollst Dich nicht aufregen ..Das ist nicht gut für die Nerven.... und immer locker durch die Hose atmen..

Gute Nacht

Claus


----------



## Ralle (3 Dezember 2009)

Sieh an, der KukaPapst hat sich versteckt. Na, ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt! *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (3 Dezember 2009)

*Nee, nee die Moderation hat etwas verpasst ...*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh an, der KukaPapst hat sich versteckt.



Hmm, jetzt wird es aber sehr rätselhaft ???

http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=9254&d=1259878054

Wie kann der KukaPapst mit Anmeldedatum vom 30.10.2009 sich am 09.05.2009 um 03.17 Uhr als registrierter, versteckter Benutzer eingeloggt haben ? Aber immerhin waren um die nächtliche Uhrzeit nur 705 User eingeloggt, also entsprechend der nächtlichen Uhrzeit eigentlich erheblich unter der Besucherfrquenz um diese Tages-(oder eher Nacht)zeit.

Und Du hättest den KuckarschPapst schon im Mai kicken können. Ein schwerwiegender Fehler in Deiner Moderation, das hätte dem Forum doch einiges an dummen Beiträgen erspart.  :sw6:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt mal nix durcheinanderbringen: 

Das eine ist der "Rekord" (09.05. / 03.17 Uhr)

Das andere sind die aktuellen User

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun (ist nur unglücklich angeordnet)



MfG


----------



## Question_mark (4 Dezember 2009)

*Socke, Du Spielverderber*

Hallo,



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun (ist nur unglücklich angeordnet)


Ist doch jetzt kein Grund, dass Du mir die Nummer mit der Blödelei an Ralle versaust, oder ?   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2009)

*Schäm* 


MfG


----------



## OHGN (4 Dezember 2009)

Schade, jetzt habe ich mir gerade soviel Mühe gegeben was passendes zum eigentlichen Thema zu schreiben.
Aber es lohnt sich jetzt nicht mehr es zu veröffentlichen, da es sowieso nur im derzeit hier herrschenden Kindergarten untergehen würde.:sad:


----------



## Question_mark (4 Dezember 2009)

*Lipperland ...*

Hallo,



			
				KuckArschPope schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald unsere "Freunde aus der Lipperland Truppe" dabei sind ist das Thema im Arsch. Ihr seit echt eine armselige Bande.
> 
> Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung
> 
> ...



Also der VL hat mit dem OWL recht wenig zu tun. Also eher garnichts. Aber er trägt mit qualifizierten und gut fundierten Beiträgen recht viel zur Kommunikation und Information in dieser Gemeinschaft bei. Und ist auch recht geduldig und nachsichtig gegenüber Idioten und Päpsten. Und der Bike ist auch noch nicht in OWL aufgeschlagen. Du bist also weniger Papst, eher Idiot.

Deine Liste der Teilnehmer vom OWL-Stammtisch ist recht unvollständig, ich gehöre nämlich auch dazu (und auch gerne). Da hast Du doch glatt weitere zehn Personen oder mehr vergessen. Da ist alles dabei, vom Instandhalter, Elektriker, Betriebsingenieur bis zum freiberuflichen Unternehmer. Und siehe da, alle unterhalten sich, trinken ein Bier zusammen (oder auch zwei), tauschen Erfahrungen und Witze aus und fachsimpeln. Einfach eine gesellige Runde aus gestandenen Männern mit Erfahrung aus 1 oder auch 40 Berufsjahren. Die meisten haben in der weiten Welt schon da hingeschissen, wo Du noch nicht mal gerochen hast. 
Du kannst gerne mal beim nächsten OWL_Stammtisch vorbeischauen, für Dich Hungerleider lasse ich dann mal eine Kartoffel unter den Tisch fallen.

Wenn Du sonst noch irgendwelche Probleme mit dem OWL hast, helfe ich Dir aber gerne auf die Sprünge.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 Dezember 2009)

*KuckArschPapst*

Hallo,



			
				KuckArschPapst schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald unsere "Freunde aus der Lipperland Truppe" dabei sind ist das Thema im Arsch.



Das Thema ist schon Ok, der Arsch bist Du 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## clausi (4 Dezember 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Morgen,
sag mal bist Du:sm19:??? 
Du bist auch nicht besser als der Kuckipapsi
Reif bist Du auch nicht (Alter...)
Was Du hier schreibst ist Müll.

Claus


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Dezember 2009)

Mal wieder was zum Thema : Christliche Minderheiten


@QM ... beim letzen Treffen war auch 1 Frau dabei ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> @QM ... beim letzen Treffen war auch 1 Frau dabei ;o)


 
eine Frau wie hört sich das den an...es war unser "Puzzelfreak" 
QM konnte das bestimmt nicht mehr erkennen er saß doch am anderen
Ende der langen Tafel


----------



## marlob (4 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> eine Frau wie hört sich das den an...es war unser "Puzzelfreak"
> QM konnte das bestimmt nicht mehr erkennen er saß doch am anderen
> Ende der langen Tafel


Das lag dann aber wohl eher am Einfluss bestimmter Getränke, als an der Entfernung ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> eine Frau wie hört sich das den an...es war unser "Puzzelfreak"
> QM konnte das bestimmt nicht mehr erkennen er saß doch am anderen
> Ende der langen Tafel



ähem... ich hab Sonja aber am letzen Montag auch kaum wieder erkannt.... und ich saß neben ihr   

:sm24:


----------



## Beren (4 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## vierlagig (4 Dezember 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne ein Schweizer!



nazigold aufbewahren und kommunisten als exil dienen? subba!


----------



## Question_mark (5 Dezember 2009)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> QM konnte das bestimmt nicht mehr erkennen er saß doch am anderen Ende der langen Tafel



Helmut, der LilaStern hat rechts neben mir gesessen und jeglichen Ausblick auf Fräulein Puzzlefreak abgeblockt 



			
				clausi schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist auch nicht besser als der Kuckipapsi
> Reif bist Du auch nicht (Alter...) Was Du hier schreibst ist Müll.



Pass mal auf Du kleiner Flachmann : Nachdem Du mit einigen Genossen selber hier dafür gesorgt hast, das aus einem eigentlich ernstem und gewichtigen Thema dieser Fred kurz vor dem Verschieben in den SV steht, will ich wenigstens noch meinen Spass haben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

